# Looking for someone in Sydney with forex EA experience



## timo72 (9 September 2015)

Hi Im looking for someone preferably in Sydney with experience using a EA in the forex market to get a some tips on usage. Not expecting hours of help just 15 to 30 minutes. 
 Tall ask I know but you never know someone might be keen to pass on some knowledge.

Cheers
Tim


----------

